# Snowbird Warmup Races



## hankster

Announce your Snowbirds warm up races here!!!!!


----------



## Weapon 1

Hankster your Ugly


----------



## hankster

Thank you!!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Halo Hobbies is the host track for this year's 2005 ROAR Carpet Oval Nats. We also will be having a Snowbird Warm-Up in mid-January.. More details to come!!!


----------



## burbs

hey josh.. what is the runline for the oval tack..


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Actually, I dunno...lol... I put the track up today but I didn't measure it... What's the runline of the Birds??


----------



## BarryG

Where the heck is Halo Hobbies?


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Directions to the Track

Coming from the East or West
Take I-80 (Ohio Turnpike) to Exit 5 (I-280)
I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)
Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall

Coming from the South
Take I-75 North to Exit 195 (SR-795)
SR-795 East to I-280
I-280 North to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)
Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall

Coming from the North
Take I-75 South to I-280
I-280 South to Exit 6 Woodville Rd. (SR-51)
Woodville Rd. (SR-51) East for one mile to the Woodville Mall

The address is:

3725 Williston Rd.
Northwood, Ohio 43619


----------



## BarryG

Thanks. Josh what's the nearest oval track to Canton. My folks still live in Farmington Hills and I wouldn't mind racing when I go to visit them. Last time I dragged my wife all over with me looking for a track or hobby shop, to no avail.


----------



## mGraves

I believe Snowbirds is a 168ft. runline. I'm not a 100% sure, but I think that's right. :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Base from another and info from the godfather of the ' Bird....Mike Boylan, Snowbird dimension is as follows:

96' x 40'
12' wide lanes
16' infiels
14' corners
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From another thread by HANK80 :

Ok, from the information given for the size of the track here is an image of last years layout. There are 2 runline shown, 1 which is pretty much in the middle more or less It shows a distance of 191.96 feet. and Runline 2 which might be more representive of how most people would drive this layout. It shows a runline of 185.10 feet. Now with runline 2 it is shown approximately 2 feet from the outside line and 2 feet from the inside apex of the corner. Hope this helps everybody out.

Henry

The image is not the greatest, If anybody would like one, let me know.
Just an up-date- I know have another image showing a 3rd runline being approximately 1 foot from the outside and inside at the apex, having a runline of 183.38 feet.


----------



## erock1331

BarryG said:


> Thanks. Josh what's the nearest oval track to Canton. .


Classic Hobbies in Akron, is about 20 min north of Canton.

190' banked oval. 
We run on Saturday's, racing starts at 6:00 PM Doors Open at 11:00 AM


----------



## Josh Cyrul

The closest tracks are Larry's in Utica (about 1 hour drive for you), R/C Screw's track in Livonia (indoor asphalt) and Halo Hobbies in Ohio - about 1 hour drive..


----------



## mGraves

josh - when are you going to announce the date for the warm-up race?? I'm sure the crew from Indy wouldn't mind a Snowbird / Nats. warm-up!!


----------



## BarryG

Thanks Josh. Any of those would be do-able. Probably won't be going to MI, until after the Birds. I'll talk to you at the birds to get more info on directions. Your new joint sounds like its just outside of Toledo (the armpit of the U.S).

Erock, thanks for the info, but wrong Canton.


----------



## Z-Main Loser

What is the race schedule for Halos Hobbies and Classic Hobbies? What classes are ran at both?


----------



## burbs

have you guys run on the oval yet?? how many laps are u guys running in each class josh?? might be easy to get a ball park of the runline then...

would ten cars be able to run in the mains?? comfortabley he he


----------



## erock1331

Z-Main Loser said:


> What is the race schedule for Classic Hobbies? What classes are ran at both?


Racing on Saturday's doors open at 11:00 AM racing starts at 6:00 PM
3 heats followed by the mains.

Classes ran weekly:
Busch - 27T motor, 3300mah batts, back of body must be left in, no wing, spec tires
4-cell stock
4-cell 19T open timing
4-cell Mod


----------



## Go4iT

*ARCOR VA State Race - Jan. 15th 2005*

The all new ThunderRoad Raceway in Gordonsville Virginia will be hosting a ARCOR State Race to warmup for the Snowbirds. Check out the details on their webpage: http://www.thunderroadrc.com/
or email to [email protected] or call for more info @ (540) 832-3318 or (540) 439-6085 Entry Fees and practice times are posted at their webpage. Plan on coming, you will be glad you did!


----------



## Ernie P.

*Thunder Road ARCOR State Race*

Thanks for the announcement, GO4IT; but you forgot to mention that the merchandise awards are *guaranteed* to exceed $700.00!!! Thunder Road will do anything we can to make your visit a pleasant one. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

burbs - Frank Ulbrik was up at our track over the weekend and he ran 63-64 laps in 4-cell mod. Fastest laps so far, Frank did a 3.6 with his 1/10 and I did a bunch with my 1/12 (I didn't make time though  ). I think we are going to stretch the infield 1ft on each end and that where the track will stay for the Birds warm-up and the Nats. I want to get the times as close to the Birds as possible..... There's never a "comfortable" 10 car A-main...lol.... 

Our schedule:

Oval Racing on Sunday's - doors open at 9am, racing at noon and if racing finishes up before 6pm, then the track is open for practice until then.

Tuesday's are oval practice days - track opens at noon and closes up at 9pm.

I'm trying to decide on the warm-up races now. I am looking at the weekend of the 22nd, 23rd but I'm trying to decide whether to make 2 warm-ups. Basically, the Snowbirds Oval Warm-Up on Jan 22-23 and the Snowbirds Road Course Warm-Up on Jan 15-16..... What do you guys think?? Let me know as I would like to post a 100% shedule but Christmas....


----------



## Mark Recio

I can't give you a good reason for most ppl, but flip floping the oval and on-road dates would be great for myself and some of the Indy area crew!

Stupid honeymoon...


----------



## jason crist

Josh

What mark said, but minus the honeymoon 
that was 10 years ago.
I have an idea, my wife and i are going to snowbirds this year so there's a second honeymoon. (our first was also at Orlando)

good luck withyour track and racing Josh

later
jason crist


----------



## Dwight Smith

Josh....I'd vote for a flip too. I'll be attending Mark' pre-honeymoon activities that weekend. I could make it on the 15th-16th...1/12 mod, 1/10 mod and 6 cell mod. It's all good!

Have a great Christmas!

Dwight :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny B

I'd like to see the Oval warm-up at Halo be the 15-16 too. So it is before school starts back up again. 

Later

Danny B.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Wow... Ok then. I'll work on the schedule and get things posted soon!! Thanks for the input guys!!


----------



## Xpressman

Josh Cyrul said:


> Wow... Ok then. I'll work on the schedule and get things posted soon!! Thanks for the input guys!!


Josh your my hero!!!!!

Now the question is will the on-road race be ran counter-clockwise?!?!?!?!


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Halo Hobbies will have a Snowbirds Warm-Up on January 15th and 16th. Road course will be run on the 15th (counter clockwise like the Birds) and Oval racing will be on the 16th. I was thinking about making it a 2 day thing but I'm really not sure about the turn out as the oval crowd has been quite light so far (14 drivers racing today - our biggest turn out so far)..... This way the shedule will stay as normal for operating hours and so.....


----------



## Dwight Smith

Ahhhh....no good! The 2 day format was great....helped justify the travel..ie: more track time. 5+ hours for me one way coming out of Kentucky. Tough to pull off 10-11 hours driving plus racing all in one day, especially on a Sunday. Bummer! Now to Plan B.

Good luck everyone...seeya at the Birds!


----------



## davidl

Dwight Smith said:


> Ahhhh....no good! The 2 day format was great....helped justify the travel..ie: more track time. 5+ hours for me one way coming out of Kentucky. Tough to pull off 10-11 hours driving plus racing all in one day, especially on a Sunday. Bummer! Now to Plan B.
> 
> Good luck everyone...seeya at the Birds!


Dwight, the solution is so simple. Bring your onroad car and run it Saturday. Then run your oval stuff on Sunday. Do you need any more help?


----------



## Xpressman

All the guys that race at New Castle,

You asked Josh to change his dates for his warm up and now Burke put that they are going to hold their Snowbirds warm up on the 15th.

Anyone know if Josh should change the oval back to jan 22-23??? And what are your thoughts on a 1 or a 2 day race. After all this is the track the Nats will be held on.

Now on to the race report. In 4-cell mod I had fast lap at 3.66 until Mike Ulbrik went 3.63. We were the only 2 to go 3.6. Oh yeah that Racknor guy won. Zubie made the A (didn't race) and called the pick of Racknor before the race. And Mike Ulbrik was TQ was a 6X 4:XX.XX. 

Chris Ulbrik was TQ in stock but didn't run the main due to radio trouble. Erine won that. 

Yeah I know very vague, it's late, it's oval, I'm off to bed.

Brian Anthony


----------



## jason crist

Hey Brian 

I wasn't aware of the warm-up race at new castle that weekend.
Last i heard it wasn't set yet, but if they move it back sounds like most of us can't make it.
I will race new castle the 16th then if they have it. That will save a 4 hour drive.

sorry i have no suggestions.

later
jason


----------



## Dwight Smith

David....LOL...leave it up to you to come up with the perfect solution! Until after the Birds...I'm limiting my on-road effort to Wednesdays at Ultra. Going to run in circles on the weekends. Afterall....I'm completing my studies to become a certified Ovalologist!

Seeya Wednesday....Dwight


----------



## davidl

Dwight Smith said:


> David....LOL...leave it up to you to come up with the perfect solution! Until after the Birds...I'm limiting my on-road effort to Wednesdays at Ultra. Going to run in circles on the weekends. Afterall....I'm completing my studies to become a certified Ovalologist!
> 
> Seeya Wednesday....Dwight


Dwight, you are a really good guy. I was a little harsh to get an appropriate response, but you didn't go there. I look forward to seeing you on Wednesdays and the weekends after the "Birds".


----------



## Dwight Smith

David...I was laughing when I saw it! You actually had me thinking about that option but there is a 2 day oval show in Tenn that I'll hit instead. 

Seeya Wednesday.....Dwight


----------



## Ernie P.

*Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race*

As you all know, the Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race at Thunder Road, on January 15th, has been advertising over $700.00 in merchandise awards (mostly in the form of "Thunder Road Bucks", which can be redeemed for any merchandise we stock or can order). Some one pointed out that $700.00 seemed an awkward figure; not exactly round and not an even amount.

So, we have upped the ante to an even $1,000.00 in Merchandise Awards. Yeah, that looks better! Thanks; Ernie P.  

P.S. Check the website at thunderroadrc.com


----------



## "Frank Ulbrik"

*....*

Has their been any interest in a 4 cell mod class for the birds warm up race in Va.


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Hey everyone - we haven't had enough of a turn out the last few weeks to dedicate 2 days to oval racing especially now that I see at least 2 other tracks are having warm-up races on the same weekend and everyone has told me that the best weekend they could make it out would be the 15-16th weekend.....


----------



## Dwight Smith

Josh...don't sweat it.....if you've got on-road guys ready to run I say run'm! You've got to support the guys who support you! Good luck and seeya soon!

Brian...I was one of the guys who asked for the date change. I believe Mark Recio and Danny B were two of the others. Collectively we would be coming from Louisville, south of Indy and somewhere in Iowa. For a two day show it's a little easier because you break up the drive time and you can get home at a reasonable time on Sunday. A one day Sunday show is almost impossible for out of towners. We all planned to come! I would look to the local guys (those who live less than 2 hours away) to drum up support. 

Seeya,
Dwight


----------



## Ernie P.

*Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race*

TO Frank Ulbrik: Sorry, but we won't be running 4-cell Mod at the race. Why not drag out the Stocker and come on? You'd have to try hard *not* to get your entry fee back! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## jason crist

Hey Frank Ulbrik

If you decide not to run stock then come on over to new castle. There will be 4 cell mod here. Maybe even some 6 cell mod as well as there will be this weekend new years day.

later
jason


----------



## Ernie P.

*Undertaker Chassis*

Make your plans to attend the Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race at Thunder Road on January 15th. Some lucky racer will win a brand new RIP Undertaker chassis; personally assembled by Bill Osborn himself! And the prize package will include one of Bill's custom painted "NASCAR motif" bodies!

Also, we will have a *limited* number of discount coupons available; good for a 10% discount, when you order a new Undertaker chassis through Thunder Road within ten days of the race. The RIP Undertaker chassis is the latest hot tip for oval racing; and this is your chance to win one! The support of RIP Motorsports will put this race over the top!

See you at Thunder Road, Gordonsville, VA, on January 15th, for the Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race. And you'd better have your game face on; the competition is looking pretty stout! Some lap records are going to fall; so BE THERE when it happens. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Visit our website at WWW.thunderroadrc.com.


----------



## Jim Rufiange

So, is the Halo race still on for the weekend of the 15-16 as planned; i.e. On-Road-Sat, Oval-Sun?


----------



## Go4iT

Ernie,
Do we need to pre-register as before to ensure we have a pit in the front vs. the back 40? Looking forward to some fast laps at Thunder Road (again). See ya there!


----------



## Ernie P.

*Entries for Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race*

Hey, GO4IT! The story is simple; you're either signed up or you aren't. People who sign up early will be in the front; people who sign up late will be in the back. Simple. eh? I'm hoping you will be there! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Xpressman

Jim Rufiange said:


> So, is the Halo race still on for the weekend of the 15-16 as planned; i.e. On-Road-Sat, Oval-Sun?


Jim yes the racing at Halo is goign to be a normal weekend of racing with on-road on sat and oval on sunday. Not enough interest for a 2 day race with 2 other races that weekend. Also I believe the following weekend is going ot be the on-road warmup. I will talk to Josh and find out.

Brian


----------



## Josh Cyrul

Jim and Brian - Our program will keep to the standard hours through the Birds - Road Course on Sat and Oval on Sunday.


----------



## DK47

Warm-up race on the 15th @ greeneville tn carpet track,real clost to the 'birds track,about 160ft flat track.


----------



## Ernie P.

*One to go!*

Only one weekend to practice before the Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race at Thunder Road. As before, those who sign up first are guaranteed a spot in the front of the shop. Those who wait till the day of the race to sign up may find themselves in the rear area. We will have tables, light and power in the rear area; but the conditions are not as nice as in the front.

We will have open practice on Friday, the 14th. Anyone practicing on Friday, and signed up for the race, is welcome to leave their pit area set up for the following day; to hold their pit area.

*NO* pit area will be "reserved" or "held" for racers not yet signed up. First come, first served. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Check the website for entry form and info: thunderroadrc.com


----------



## erock1331

xxxxx


----------



## erock1331

Josh for the warmup race on the 16th what are the motor rules for both Stock and 19T ? Are they pretty much like Roar?

Stock - Monsters and Epic Roar stock, no Quads?
and is 19T the normal stand up type Handwounds?


----------



## Go4iT

I know Thunder Road has just gone through a major face-lift around the track but what about the carpet? What is the track dimensions? Also tell me what kinds of foodstuff is available to drivers, do I have to pack a lunch?? Thanks…


----------



## Ernie P.

*Response to GO4IT*

The carpet is the same, except for a good cleaning. Dimensions are 60' X 36'; with a 117' runline. As to food, there is no "prepared" food, as in "cooked for you". We, of course, have the normal microwave BBQ sandwiches; pizzas; sausage, egg and cheese biscuits and the like. And, of course, various soft drinks; chips; crackers; candy bars; and such. With a nice restaurant two miles down the road, I don't see us ever getting too much into food prep. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## NashRCracer

*Snowbirds Onroad warmup - Nashville, TN*

Practice thursday 5 till 10 $5
Onroad only practice Snowbirds style counter clockwise
friday 5 till midnight $5
saturday open at 8am and racing at 11am 3+ heats and a main. $15
practice sunday depending on amount of people that sign up for it saturday

BBQ burgers hot dogs onsite for this saturday. the good stuff even! the site is sort of in limbo I'm moving it to different hosting. stay tuned to this thread for more info as I hear it.

best carpet onroad for 250 miles

http://www.rcmotorsportsracing.com


----------



## Ernie P.

*Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race*

I'm looking forward to hosting all the ARCOR Circuit Riders next Saturday, January the 15th, at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, Virginia. Check the website at thunderroadrc.com for the latest news.

With over $1,000.00 in merchandise awards and door prizes (Including an Undertaker chassis and NASCAR motif body, both done by RIP's Bill Osborn, himself!!), I'm hoping for a good crowd. If any one doesn't walk away with prizes and awards greater than his entry fee, he isn't really trying! (We lose money on every customer; but make up for it on volume.)

I'm glad to see McAllister's new Dodge Charger Body approved; because I have them for sale; and several to give away as door prizes! I've laid in some Legends parts, lots of Jaco tires and killer SMC battery packs; and I think I am getting pretty close to having an acceptable inventory of the normal spares.

There will be free coffee and doughnuts for the racers, as always. We want every one to feel at home when they visit Thunder Road. We're loking forward to seeing every one again. Thanks; Ernie P.  

P.S. Wait until you see what we have planned for Saint Patrick's Day!! That race (March 12th) will be almost as big as the race on... well, wait and see! Lots of stuff in the works! EP


----------



## Ernie P.

*Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race Results*

Below are the (incomplete) results of The Snowbirds Warmup ARCOR State Race on 01/15/05. Thanks; Ernie P. 

Legends: 

1. Robert Pratish Jr. 

2. Butch Beaver 

3. Larry Boyd 

4. Brad Kennett 

5. Derek Law 

6. Robert Pratish Sr. 

7. Mike Arrington 

8. Steve Arrington 

Comments: Yeah, thats eight cars on the track at one time. The legends drivers insisted on putting all eight cars in one big A Main race. I guess these guys just like driving in heavy traffic or buying parts. Larry Boyd, driving Jesse Bean's borrowed Legends car, had every one covered all night... until the Main. Despite having what seemed the best handling car (but not the fastest on the straight pieces), Larry got caught up in the mayhem when the money was on the line. Unable to avoid the frequent pileups, which scrambled the running order every few laps, Larry spent the race going from deep in the pack to the lead; and straight into the next accident. In the end, Robert Pratish Jr. did the best job of dodging the flying bits and pieces; and put six laps on his nearest pursuer. 

Stock: 

1. Chris Rhinehart 

2. Steve Downs 

3. Steve Wallace 

4. Steve Nelson 

5. Eric Thomas 

6. Joe Vaughan 

Comments: The Rhino seemed to have everything under control all night long. Steve Downs was having a good night as well. He chased Chris hard, and wound up less than two seconds back at the finish line. Steve Nelson lead the local contingent, driving a steady and fast pace into fourth place. Local racers Steve Herndon, Jesse Bean and Kevin Randolph fought hard in the B Main; looking like a (very tight) freight train right to the finish. 

19 Turn Open: 

1. Steve Downs 

2. Ritchie Mac 

3. McLin 

4. John Pritchett 

Comments: 

Steve Downs looked like he was on rails all night long. Ritchie and Lin Vaughan looked fast; but not quite fast enough. A steady and controlled race left Steve on a lap of his own at the end. 

General Comments: 

KSG driver Eric Thomas won the drawing for the new Undertaker chassis and NASCAR body; both prepared by none other than RIP's Bill Osborn. A lot of people (including your's truly) tried hard to talk Eric into selling his prize; but he kept muttering something about "takin' it to the 'Birds". Jaco, SMC, Associated and McAllister donated enough door prizes to ensure everyone left with something. 

ARCOR's own JB handled Tech and did a thoroughly great job. She and Butch are great people; and we hope they return to Thunder Road soon. The ARCOR Drivers Meeting went well; with a lot of debate and back and forth on issues affecting the future of the sport. If the opinions of all the drivers could be distilled into a single statement, it would be "Listen to our opinions; think and plan carefully; tell us what the rules are; and let's go racing". 

The racers took home over $1,200 in winnings and door prizes. The loud sobbing noises from the track owner didn't seem to bother anyone, though. I received numerous comments from the racers about how much fun they were having; and I've never seen a nicer bunch of competitors. From the beginning of the evening to the very end, everyone was laughing and having a great time. If you weren't there, you missed a great night of racing... and a thoroughly enjoyable evening of fun. We're going to do this again, real soon. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## NashRCracer

*Nashville TN super oval warm up this weekend*

Practice thursday 5 till 10 $5
friday 5 till midnight $5
saturday open at 8am and racing at 11am 3+ heats and a main. $15
practice sunday depending on amount of people that sign up for it saturday

BBQ burgers hot dogs onsite for this saturday. the good stuff even! stay tuned to this thread for more info as I hear it.

best carpet oval for 250 miles 70x48

http://www.rcmotorsportsracing.com


----------



## [email protected]

We had a great week of practice here in Pittsburgh on the new rug... Sat is the last organized race locally to Pennsylvanians before the big show in FL. Track is open daily so if anyone needs any last minute tweaking, stop in. We have a supply personal transponders available as well... I will snag them and bring them down next Sat. You can pre-purchase if you want and I can give you your TX number so it gets into the computer if need be. 
Track:
90'x36' Ozite - Same exact cut as Snowbirds
$5 per 2 hours 11am thru 8pm - non race-days
Raceday - $10 for 1st car, $5 every car after - doors open at 9am, race @ 1pm. (Saturday)

Have fun.
CYA-Bye


----------

